# pregnancy scans



## luna

hi ruth, I was wondering what the scan protocol is in Spain..is it the same as uk in that you get one around the 7 week mark..or do you wait until the 12 th week for the first one? Went to the the dr today to explain i was pregnant etc and he just shrugged and said ''so?''....after struggling with the langauage a  little he said that i should come back on wednesday for the pregnancy clinic? Obviously will try and find out whats what then but am struggling a bit as my dh is working in portugal and my spanish is so-so. Is it ''normal'' to be offered a early ecografia or is that more likely if i go private?
sorry about all of this, am feeling quite lost   Im only just over 5 weeks so its early days


----------



## Ruth

Firstly, congrats on the BFP.
Re: when scans done depends on the gynaecologist/obstetrician. If a natural pregnancy then scans don't normally happen till 7 weeks+ as sone women just don't get round to registering for a while so the 12 weeks comes first while with IVF etc pregnancies he will usually do one at 5 and a half weeks and then another 2 weeks later and then 12 weeks etc.
Hope this helps!!

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------

